# Kneesworth meet 19th February



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

How does Wednesday 19th February @ 7.30 sound for the next meet at Kneesworth?

Comments, excuses for not comming please list below.

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there!

SBJ


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sounds good to me as well. Bunny may even be able to come along.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Okey dokey, rather be coming than comming though Graham ! Might bring the car along.

How about a bigger venue ...please more room to play in ? :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there even if it's just to give PaulB grief about his Vauxhall ! ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll be there in my Renault Megane...hehehe... if anyone wants to do a swap... ;D

John, I'd love to try out Tux with Revo. I may even bring it back Â ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cough cough ...a Rhino Mygum ?

Wash out your mouth !

Cough cough (Yes you are welcome, we can build a Kneesworth Drag strip !)

No Vlastan...No , dont go there please.....


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

can't make it, work as per usual


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I should be able to make it in my Vectra...

Seriously, it will probably be the last outing for the TT before it has to go...

Paul


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Um.....just up the road so I may make it this time.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In the diary (not that it means much - it's always in the diary, I just never look at the diary!) so I'll try to make it!

Keen to compare Revo to MTM so that might get me there!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Clive

I'll bring my AP22 and we can test all the chips back to back down the A1198!

Paul


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Intend to be there Â 

But beware, I will be trying out my new digi camera...

Please can the weather be a bit warmer this time. The though of all that standing around outside is making me shiver already Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul we'll have some "hot chips" to keep us warm silly boy ! ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

KCTT, please try and attend and then I can tell Bunny there'll be someone other than "the boys" to talk to ;D

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But KCTT talks a lot about cars too!! She is one of us!! ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> KCTT, please try and attend and then I can tell Bunny there'll be someone other than "the boys" to talk to Â ;D
> 
> Moley


Pretty much a definate - so look forward to meeting you both (and everyone else - scoTTy before Stuttgart)................and of course all our "Hot Chips" (mine included ;D)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Boo hoo, I'm jealous, my chip will be cold in comparison to all yours  (But not for long though ;D)

Paul(b), when are you going to answer my friggin IM and emails?

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Pretty much a definate - so look forward to meeting you both (and everyone else - scoTTy before Stuttgart)................and of course all our "Hot Chips" (mine included ;D)


show off!!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I intend to be there for the gammon, egg & chips (sic) ;D

As mine is still completely standard (although those Forge/Revo voices in my head ARE getting louder and louder by the day!) I'll need a headstart to the 1198!

scoTT*y* or paulb any chance of a couple of minutes of your time with VAGCOM perhaps?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ah yes, me too...I need to search for the escaped auto lock !! Can you fix it for me Sir ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> As mine is still completely standard (although those Forge/Revo voices in my head ARE getting louder and louder by the day!) I'll need a headstart to the 1198!
> 
> scoTT*y* or paulb any chance of a couple of minutes of your time with VAGCOM perhaps?


But if I use the VAGCOM, it won't be standard any more   ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Scotty, if I come, I will allow you to use your Vagcom on my car!! I will allow you to touch the wonderful red leather. I am sure you will like it...after all you have the red on the outside of your car.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Sounds ideal. My shout for the tubby-custard then! 

Clive


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

If anyone has dave from the TT shop mobile number i think he wants to come to this meet. He asked me last week when the next meet was but there wasn't one planned so i said keep checking the forum. Maybe someone who is going could let him no? ScoTTY?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'll give Dave a call...

Paul


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Just caught up with this, make it a definate.
;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> But if I use the VAGCOM, it won't be standard any more Â  Â  ;D


 ;D I WISH you could make it go faster with a bit of VAGcom coding, if only it was that easy...or do you know something we don't


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I'm gonna try and make it (minus kids this time)

Can someone post directions please

thanks
B


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

paulb has a map link try checking previous kneesworth meets threads also


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll be there 

Norman


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> paulb has a map link try checking previous kneesworth meets threads also


Thanks Phil
Have had a look but can't find it.

PaulB when your passing could you post the link to your map, cheers

B


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Norman, bring the lovely dog ! (To chase Bunny of course!)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> If anyone has dave from the TT shop mobile number i think he wants to come to this meet. He asked me last week when the next meet Â was but there wasn't one planned so i said keep checking the forum. Maybe someone who is going could let him no? ScoTTY?


Hi Phil,
Just had a chat with Dave... he'll be coming and I'll be coming with him. Sorry folk you won't be able to test drive my Renault Megane


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Mayur, can you do me a favour and thank dave for my boot rack.
Cheers


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Map link here.

If you are coming up from Royston, the pub (Red Lion) is on the right just before the mini roundabout.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Mayur, can you do me a favour and thank dave for my boot rack.
> Cheers


No problem Phil... will do. Sure you can't make it?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> No problem Phil... will do. Sure you can't make it?


90% sure i cant make it  shame cause i wanted to say goodbye to the merlin purple TT and steal the brakes  ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> 90% sure i cant make it  shame cause i wanted to say goodbye to the merlin purple TT and steal the brakes  ;D


Phil, have you considered hosting a meet at your place - could you? - it's not that far away from Kneesworth? Free drinks/food maybe  ;D


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> Map link here.
> 
> If you are coming up from Royston, the pub (Red Lion) is on the right just before the mini roundabout.
> 
> ...


Paul thanks
I will almost certainly be there.

what time is it again

B


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> Paul thanks
> I will almost certainly be there.
> 
> what time is it again
> ...


Ignore that last bit, just read the first post again


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Paul thanks
> I will almost certainly be there.
> 
> what time is it again
> ...


It usually from about 7pm onwards


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Phil, have you considered hosting a meet at your place - could you? - Â it's not that far away from Kneesworth? Â Free drinks/food maybe Â  Â ;D


I did think about this but i spend alot of time at work and would rather not have TT meets there or i would never leave the place hope you understand.
Cheers.

P.S i no a much better place with a massive car park and decent food about ten min's away from the Red lion. I think you might no it?, Cambridge Motel on the A10.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Totally understand the work thing m8, can't wait to get outta here each day ;D

Yeah, I do know of it, go past it most days when nipping out for a lunch time hoon...the car park is HUGE (and well lit? - not that it matters as the evenings are getting lighter)

I know there has been discussion before about changing venue and the consensus was to stay at Kneesworth. Any change in views? The A10 is very easy access from the M11.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i can't really say mate cause i cant make the wednesday meets  but i do think the Cambridge Motel is a much better place also your car wont get covered in that sticky crap (forgotten name) from the trees like at Kneeswoth. Maybe ask the guys next week or even take a drive up there its only 10 mins away


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Norman, bring the lovely dog ! (To chase Bunny of course!)


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. You aint seen Bunny's teeth ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Â You aint seen Bunny's teeth Â ;D
> 
> Moley


OK but I have seen her fluffy tail ! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

<sigh> The coil-pack monster struck today....

I'll still be at the meet (if you can put up with my Astra 2.0 Turbo Convertable hire car!!!), but Paul, no 0-60 tests for me for a month or so!

Clive


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

bad luck Clive  did they have any issues with the coil pack cause you have had the mtm chip?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

We didn't discuss it  But given the situation, I doubt it!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just thought that I would bring this to the top to remind folk that the meets tonight. I'm sure you wouldn't have forgotten though ;D ;D

Laters

Graham


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Count me in. Will be in convoy with my cars twin, belonging to DaveM! :


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Remember,

Be nice to tbe man in the metallic blue Astra convertable with the "my other car is a TT Roadster" sticker in the window, because it's me 

Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I am assumming you will park it down the road a little way :-/

At least if you park it in the pub carpark the local TT owner will be your friend. I always get the impression he's not keen to see us! ;D


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I'm just about to leave B'ham, see you all later

Anybody on (who is going) who can send me there mobile number, just in case

Cheers
B


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'll get in first... Good to see everyone. Last meet with TT for me so great to see a good turnout.

Thanks for the drive in the Revo car John, an interesting comparison with what I am used to.

Paul


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice to meet everyone. 
Thanks for the Revo test drive John.
Shame nobody wanted to test drive my Megane ! 

Hope all got home safely.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good turn out guys (and gals!). I think it was 18 or 19 of us. That's gotta be a record for this meet.

A good get together with a wide range of varied topics. Nice to see the benefits of a forum in real life 

P.S. Moley last seen over taking a Robin Reliant at M11 J7! ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> P.S. Moley last seen over taking a Robin Reliant at M11 J7! Â ;D


Moley... go easy with that TT m8 ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Another great meeting Â ;D

Very impressed with your Revo'd TTC, John, thanks. Very smooth power delivery and your exhaust is QUIETER than the standard 'boomy' system Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Â

But if I we're to go for a re-map, I'd have a test drive in some of the other tuning companies cars, and put mine on a rolling road before and after Â 

Scotty


> Good turn out guys (and gals!). I think it was 18 or 19 of us. That's gotta be a record for this meet.
> 
> A good get together with a wide range of varied topics. _Nice to see the benefits of a forum in real life_


Exactly! No taboo subjects discussed out loud in front of the pub regulars and upsetting them Â  Â  Â :

(Well, to illustrate the point, John did stand up every 10 mins or so, and ask, "anyone for ....." strangely enough, the conversation never went any further, in public, at least !)

BeasTTy - Yes I've stood down from my soap box now, hopefully forever Â ;D Â :-[ Â 

PS - Sorry PaulB for trying to pinch your Gamon steak order Â :-[ I think we waited nearly an hour and a half for our food to arrive Â :

Nick/Lord V - thanks for your IM Â  Â I see you've been avidly watching the forum, watching exactly what happens, every day, minute by minute, second by second, Â However, yet again, you have made incorrect assumptions and got it all wrong - I will respond to you via personal e-mail not using the forum Â 

Looking forward to the next meeting,

Paul Â


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]
Nice to see everyone again, nice mix of cars last night. I couldn't resist Dave M's boot sale !!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What can I say, excellent turnout for another very cold night but at least the Pub was warm this time ;D

Glad you made it all the way from Southampton John, good to see you again.

One more meeting and then we can look forward to the lighter (and hopefuly warmer) evenings ahead of us.

See you all next time.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> P.S. Moley last seen over taking a Robin Reliant at M11 J7! Â ;D


LOL ;D

It's true I think - it was just a blur to me ;D

I'll echo everyone else - a good and interesting evening - never seen it so packed - so much so it brought the kitchen to a standstill :-/

Looking forward to seeing your new car next month Mayur - make sure it's nice and clean 

See you all next time.

Moley


----------

